# Extra weight



## ashley732 (15 Dec 2015)

So I'm waiting on my medical but I'm a little nervous about it do to my weight. I am a larger girl not obese but plus size nowbefore anyone says anything rude I'm working on this have lost 60 pounds in the last year and still loosing I'm just wondering If going into my medicale and them seeing my size if that could hurt my application process.


----------



## mariomike (15 Dec 2015)

ashley732 said:
			
		

> I am a larger girl not obese but plus size nowbefore anyone says anything rude I'm working on this have lost 60 pounds in the last year and still loosing I'm just wondering If going into my medicale and them seeing my size if that could hurt my application process.



Medical Standards are discussed below. _As always_, best to contact Recruiting.

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0
2 pages.

can my weight affect my medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120516.0

"overweight" women and applying  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114465.0

Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89279/post-876434.html#msg876434

Medical Standards - Weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93013.0
2 pages.

Strange body shape or am I overweight? Need some help  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27332.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Forces "fat camp"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113364.0

Body Fat  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21881.0

Fat troops  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.0
13 pages.

BMI
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R5xvVtyWCoyN8QfehI6oAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMI

Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vhhwVtTzGoqN8Qecp47gBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+fitness

Fat
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+leadership&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TC1wVujdAouN8Qf2uo7QAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Fat

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
20 pages.

etc...


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Dec 2015)

Lost 60 lbs?

Wow.

Well done.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2015)

ashley732 said:
			
		

> nowbefore anyone says anything rude I'm working on this



Have you often seen us making fun of peoples weight or rude comments here?


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Dec 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Have you often seen us making fun of peoples weight or rude comments here?


Concur. I'd worry about your self image issues before your weight being an issue. You'll find most CAF members value hard work, especially in something like fitness.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Dec 2015)

I'll add  :2c:.  Not being rude, being realistic but just take into consideration that there is a LOT more to being fit to serve beyond just weight loss.  If you are applying and were leading a sedentary style life, I hope you have considered starting to do strength and cardio training along with the weight loss.  I've seen recruits get 'injured' at the Mega on basic the day they showed up and had to carry their civie gear up 9+ flight of stairs.  

I saw an 18 year old kid about 100lbs soaking wet not be able to do one lap on the track behind the Mega.  He had little body fat AND less fitness.

60lbs is great, keep it going and good luck with your application.


----------



## Poacher434 (12 Jan 2016)

I agree with some of the above, losing 60 in a year is a great achievement, but since your body has now begun to condition itself, it may be time to start working on your strength as opposed to strictly losing fat. Sure losing fat does help (less weight to carry around) but you will also need to start working on weights and cardio. 

Aim for getting fit, not thin.


----------



## Pusser (12 Jan 2016)

The CAF no longer really cares about how fat you are, but we do care about how fit you are.  Unfortunately, most people make their first impressions by how they look.  So, if you look like you would have difficulty walking up a wheelchair ramp, then most folks will think you will.  It's easy enough to prove them wrong.  Pass the fitness tests and you'll be fine.

Studies have actually shown that fat, but fit people are actually healthier than thin but not fit people.

Good luck.

PS:  Losing 60 pounds in a year is no mean feat (especially for women).  You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## runormal (12 Jan 2016)

I lost 30lbs in the first year of being in the reserves. No one ever said a thing in fact all I got were compliments. I wasn't obese but it went from a 38 to a 33/34. 

I have know people who were as thin as a toothpick but couldn't run 3km. I also know larger guys who had problems while running but never fell out of PT.

I also know larger guys who work very hard and guys who are in decent shape who do as little as work as possible.

Some people may judge  you at first, but if you are competent at your job you won't have a problem.


----------



## spacey (26 Jan 2016)

As a woman who has lost over 100lbs in the last few years, I can tell you that you are doing an amazing job!  It is no small feat.  I still have 40lbs that I would like to lose.  Right now, I am focusing on the cardio and strength aspect.  I can barely do proper pushups, so really focusing on the upper body strength.  I have started jogging 5ks, but not under the appropriate timeframe guidelines.  With strength and cardio, will come fat loss.  

It will not hurt your application.  As long as you continue to better yourself and this is something you want to do, DO IT!  Congrats on the weightloss, from one gal to another...been there, done it....keep it up!  You are fabulous.


----------



## MacleodEE (31 Jan 2016)

Girl don't even worry about it. I was worried for my medical as well. I'm 5'9 and a size 16. My BMI was considered obese and all they asked was that I go get some extra blood work done. It all came back perfect and on top of that I went and lost 30 lbs. The medical staff were all impressed with it and now I'm waiting for my call.
I honestly think it is more about making sure you are fit then a size. Remember that there are people who are thin but can't run a mile, and then there are other people who may look a bit thicker, but can run 3 miles, do push ups and drag their asses around. Just keep working hard.


----------



## jamesw (1 Feb 2016)

MacleodEE said:
			
		

> Girl don't even worry about it. I was worried for my medical as well. I'm 5'9 and a size 16. My BMI was considered obese and all they asked was that I go get some extra blood work done. It all came back perfect and on top of that I went and lost 30 lbs. The medical staff were all impressed with it and now I'm waiting for my call.
> I honestly think it is more about making sure you are fit then a size. Remember that there are people who are thin but can't run a mile, and then there are other people who may look a bit thicker, but can run 3 miles, do push ups and drag their asses around. Just keep working hard.



the extra bloodwork. did your doctor just put it through the provincial insurance?


----------



## MacleodEE (2 Feb 2016)

jamesw said:
			
		

> the extra bloodwork. did your doctor just put it through the provincial insurance?



I'd have to guess yes. 
I don't even have insurance at the moment.


----------



## jamesw (3 Feb 2016)

MacleodEE said:
			
		

> I'd have to guess yes.
> I don't even have insurance at the moment.


well its what pays for hospitals and what not. my doctor has never dealt with stuff for the military so he doesnt know if he just does it like he normally would for anyone. so ive been waiting for him to figure out what he is suppose to do..


----------

